# Any Hoosiers Out There?



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Just wondering if there are any Indiana folks out there? I've seen a lot of states listed, but yet to see a Hoosier. 
We live in Southern Indiana and do most of our camping in Indiana and Kentucky.
Would love to talk to others from our state or surrounding areas.

sunny


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello Golden Mom,

We are in Scottsburg, IN. and do most of our camping in IN and KY as well. We spent this past weekend in Madison at Clifty Falls. We have a group of folks that spend every derby weekend there. Had a good time but we had a ton of rain. Good news, is that we had no leaks anywhere.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Great to hear from you. I know exactly where Scottsburg is. I work there!









We haven't been to Clifty Falls yet. We are leaving for Brown County on Friday. 
We go to Charlestown State Park a lot. Went there the 1st weekend in April. It was chilly, but that furnace sure came in handy...lol. We also had "high" winds. I prayed a lot that night. We were "a rockin'" !!!!

Glad to hear you had no leaks. We haven't either so far. This will be our 4th outing in ours. What kind of Outback to you have? We absolutely love ours.

Have a great Day!! sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hoosier daddy!









Sorry, I couldn't resist. What exactly is a hoosier anyway?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Have no clue








I'm originally from Kentucky. I married a Hoosier!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Isn't a hoosier someone who wants to play for Penn state?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Can't start a war with me! I bleed BLUE! I'm a #1 Kentucky Fan!!


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

GO BIG BLUE!!! GO BIG BLUE!!! GO BIG BLUE!!!

GOOOOOO CATS!!!!

Me Too


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Mom,

We sound a lot alike. I was born and raised in KY and I too married a Hoosier. We moved to Scottsburg about 8 years ago to a small farm. I am only 30 minutes away from Louisville but still live in the country close to my wifes family so it is the best of both worlds for us. I am also a true blue fan having 5 in my family that have graduated from UK. GO BIG BLUE.

We have never tried Charlestown or Brown County. I will have add them to my list. We bought a 28rss last June and are thrilled with it thus far. Have fun this weekend. Looks like the weather will be perfect.

JollyMon,
Too funny. I asked the same question and it seems that the meaning of Hoosier, beyond someone from Indiana, is a bit of a mystery. There are legends and tales but I am not sure that anyone knows for sure.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi DC. We live 10 miles south of Scottsburg. Been here for 17 years. 
We tent camped for 10 years, then had a pop-up for 6 years. We bought our 25RSS in August 2003. We got ours in Memphis at Customer's First. So far, they seem to be a nice dealership. We went there "just looking". When we decided this is what we wanted, we went back and it was SOLD








They didn't have any 2003's left. So we ended up ordering a 2004 at a cheaper price than a 2003. So we were extremely happy. We had to wait about 3 weeks. (Longest 3 weeks of our lives....lol) It sure is different than a pop-up. So many things to learn, but well worth it in the end.

I'm on a count-down of 7 hours!









Talk to you all when I get back.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Hi,

We live in Greenwood, just south of Indy. We are picking up our 2004 26RS on Saturday. Purchased it from WalnutridgeRV. I was looking for the 25RS, but the forward bunk sold me on the 26RS due to our two kids. We are thinking about camping down your way this Summer. How is the Yogi Bear's Jellystone Park At Raintree Lake and Little Farm on the River Camping Resort? Any other good places to camp? We also plan to camp at Lake Rudolph and will be going to a Christian camp in northern Wisconsin for a week this Summer.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi! Great to hear from you. I was beginning to think that Camper DC and were the only ones from Indiana. I also know where Greenwood is. We all could have an "Interstate Party". LOL

IMO, I would not stay at Yogi Bear at Raintree. They have a lot of seasonal campers and really doesn't justify the "Yogi Bear" name. Here is a website they tells you all about campgrounds in the USA. They have a review on Raintree.

http://rvparkreviews.com/

I have not heard of the "Little Farm on the River". Where is it located? Have you heard anything DC?

When are you going to Lake Rudolph? We are going the 1st weekend in August. 
We have a trip to Tennessee in June and Michigan in July. The rest of the trips are hit and miss in this area. If it was up to me, I would camp all summer, but unfortunately our "jobs" don't see it that way....lol

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello Indycohiba,

First off, welcome aboard and congratulations on the new Outback.

We looked at the 26rs first and we were very close to buying and then we saw the 28rss and we were sold. The bunk house is wonderful. You will enjoy it.

I have to agree with GoldenMom on Raintree. I live in Scottsburg and have never been in the park. I have not heard many good things about it. I also have not heard of Little Farm.

I have good friends in Indy and we would like to spend some weekends up there. Any good parks close to Indy?

DC


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

MAJOR NEWS: Camping World is open in Clarksville. Just called a few minutes ago. It opened on May 10th.

Here are the hours: (fast time)

Monday-Saturday: 8:00 AM - 7:00 PM
Sunday: 10:00 AM - 5:00 PM

I can't wait to go. Now just finding time to go









Have a great day sunny


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I was wondering when that would open. This is major news. Looks like a trip to the bank for a loan.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies and the RV Review link! We will probably go to Lake Rudolph during July 4th weekend if we can get in. Little Farm on the River is in Rising Sun. I found it at another Indiana campground site. We have not camped around Indy yet, but I think the selection is limited unless you go to Lake Monroe, Brown County, or Columbus. I can let you know after we check a few of them out.

Thanks for the heads up on Raintree. I will have to mark that off my list of places to visit. They had a decent rating on one review I read so that is why I asked. It is always better to ask someone who has been there.

We looked at the 28RS-S, but I did not want to pull the extra 3 feet having never owned a trailer before. I may be sorry later as it does have a lot more room.

2 days left before camping in my drive. I hope the PDI goes well. The dealer told me that they use a 100 point checklist and not to worry about it at delivery.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Golden Mom said:


> MAJOR NEWS: Camping World is open in Clarksville. Just called a few minutes ago. It opened on May 10th.


Be very careful GoldenMom,

I stopped by the new Camping World and talking about a kid in a candy store. What a nice store. Not having a good RV store in town this is a welcome addition. And what makes it even better is the fact that it is on my way home from work.

DC


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for your warning! I'm headed to New Albany in a few minutes. I hope to swing by CW also. We had "field day" at school today but since I'm so tired, it may be a good time for me to go. Maybe I won't spend so much money....







(Yea right! LOL)

Have a good day sunny


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

I'm jealous. But, I did place an order with them and it only took 3 days from order date to delivery with standard shipping. Really fast!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Well I made it back without having to take out a loan. Really just bought some odds and ends stuff, but DH did order a power jack. I didn't think that manual jack would last long. LOL

Indy: You said you would be down this way soon, you might just have to go a little further south. It's at Exit 1. (just in case you wanted to know...lol)

Have a great day!! sunny


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey DC & Indy: If either of you know of anyone looking for a pop-up camper, please send them my way. I'm getting really discouraged in trying to sell this. The dealer basically offered us nothing so we decided to sell it on our own. I'm beginning to think this was a mistake. Everyone told us it would be so easy. Well maybe for them but not for us. In a previous post, I mentioned we had a great offer and basically had it sold, but the loan fell thru for the couple. Yesterday it seemed like we had it sold again, until the lady made a "disgusting" offer. Lower than the dealer. What did she think I was. Desperate. I would keep it for her offer. Then she had the gall to say, "Well in a few weeks if you haven't sold it, which I doubt you will, you can give me a call". I wanted to tell her a few things, but I kept my cool. 
Sorry guys to be sounding off. But if you know of anyone, please send me a PM and I'll give you more details.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Golden Mom: Sorry to hear about your luck. I will let you know if I hear of anyone. I hope you sell it soon.

Tried to get in Lake Rudolph over July 4th but they are booked. We are going to go August 12-14th instead.

Will be definitely stopping by Camping World when I am in the area!

Thanks!


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Picked it up yesterday. I notice that the camper has a slight tilt to the left on what I think is level ground. DC does your 26RS do this? Also, when backing up, a smell of something heating comes into the cab of my truck. Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Here is a website I found on Little Farm Resort in Rising Sun. They have a really neat web page. If either one of you go there, send us a report back.

http://www.littlefarmresort.com/index2.html


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

No, I do not have a noticable tilt. When you say "a smell of something heating" do you mean smoke? With what you are describing I think I would get that TT back to the dealer pronto and have them take a look. At a minimum I would get underneath the TT and take a real close look. Could be something going on with the wheels, tires or the axles.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi DC!! Have you been to Hardy Lake? Several people have mentioned how great it was, while others have said there wasn't much to do. Just wanted another opinion

Thanks and have a great day! sunny


----------

